# Gym Membership, D. 15 - Fees vs Service



## Trixie (13 Aug 2004)

My renewal is imminent for my gym membership. I'm currently a member of Ben Dunne's Westpoint in D15 but due to buying a new apt and spending all my time wandering around B&Q etc I have been a very irregular visitor. I still feel I should renew and make an effort to go more regularly. My question is where in D15 is best value. I'm thinking of swopping because while Westpoint offer a great price (and I'm still strapped for cash) they've had their special offer for sooo long that there are far too many members, and it was becoming a pain in the neck - I like it, but the busyness puts me off and I don't need any more excuses not to go. If I swop will I have to pay a joining fee elsewhere?


----------



## rainyday (13 Aug 2004)

Do you really need a gym? Have you considered getting out of the air-conditioned walls on a bike or going for some brisk walks mornings/evenings? 

I was informed years ago that about 85% of the members of my gym at that time attended less than once a month (and paid their 40 per month fee for the pleasure). Crazy stuff


----------



## Trixie (13 Aug 2004)

*need it?*

Yes I have considered that and do walk regularly - Phoenix Park is a good one when you do both lengths. But I don't like jogging & have not found anything that can get your heart rate up high enough for a real cardio workout like the rowing machine (done properly, which hardly anyone does), an aerobics class etc. I leave for work in the winter @ 7.45am and am lucky to get home by 7.30pm - gym is kind of handy when it's dark outside, you can do cardio, weights and go for a swim and I just know while it takes an effort to go there that I'm not always willing to make, left to my own devices I'm even worse!!


----------



## geoffreyod (14 Aug 2004)

*coolmine sports centre*

[broken link removed]
€100 for 4 months special on at the moment.  

Notice that Ben Dunne doesn't publicise how many members are in his Gym and doesn't guarantee service levels.


----------



## Trixie (16 Aug 2004)

*Coolmine*

Thanks, Will check this out Geoffeyod and report back - it's where I leant to swim when I was a kiddie so good vibes, sounds like it's got a lot more sophisticated since then!


----------



## piggy (16 Aug 2004)

*Re: Coolmine*

If you're a gym member somewhere already don't *EVER* pay a joining fee for another gym. Just tell the new gym that you're toying with the idea of moving to them...if they'll waive whatever joining fee there is as that would be a deal breaker. From past (friends) experience this always works. 
I also know some people who got away with just saying they were already in a gym, when they weren't. Not saying that you should do _that_ mind you!!


----------



## Cahir (20 Aug 2004)

*Re: Coolmine*

How about Crunch Fitness in Westmanstown or the new gym at the national aquatic centre.  Left Westpoint myself a few years ago - overcrowding being one of the main reasons.


----------

